# East Fork



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I saw on the news an Algae alert has been put on East Fork. Hopefully things improve on some of these lakes.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I was waiting for it. Usually by June 10th it starts to turn green. That is a real bummer as it is the closest lake to me.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

IMO that lake has died. Hasn't even been close to what it was BEFORE the shad kills. Had two good years getting the hybrids the shad kill. Back to back shad kills actually.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Then the shad kills. Sorry didn't proofread.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

AEFISHING55 said:


> I saw on the news an Algae alert has been put on East Fork. Hopefully things improve on some of these lakes.


This is an annual event. I really feel sorry for those who have no other options but to fish there.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Important to keep "perspective" on the algae stuff. Chances are higher that an auto accident will kill you, or tornado will get you, than a fatality from algae. Yet it's doubtful you would stop driving or give up your residence that could see an occasional tornado. 

Most of the time we fishermen are "on" the water or on the bank, not "in" the water. I don't know a single fisherman who routinely drinks the water he fishes. If you're a swimmer, pay attention to algal toxin alerts. Fisherman? Don't drink the water.

Algae's been on the planet long before human life. Somehow we survived. Thru photosynthesis algae produces oxygen......not a bad thing. Fished any ponds lately? How's that algae looking? Ponds are likely more threatening than the algae/toxins in E. Fork. 

If toxin levels test high at a beach, it's directly related to planning a day at the beach with plans "in" the water. Cancel a fishing trip to E. Fork? I don't see a relationship that warrants no fishing.


----------



## wildclermont22 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bandy said:


> IMO that lake has died. Hasn't even been close to what it was BEFORE the shad kills. Had two good years getting the hybrids the shad kill. Back to back shad kills actually.


 From what I remember most of all the fish kills were from the water turning. I've fished the lake during the algae blooms and still had plenty of luck.


----------



## Gods fisherman (Apr 22, 2016)

wildclermont22 said:


> From what I remember most of all the fish kills were from the water turning. I've fished the lake during the algae blooms and still had plenty of luck.





wildclermont22 said:


> From what I remember most of all the fish kills were from the water turning. I've fished the lake during the algae blooms and still had plenty of luck.


I was there yesterday. Water looked good . Didn't notice any algea bloom.Water was looking good


----------



## Gods fisherman (Apr 22, 2016)

AEFISHING55 said:


> I saw on the news an Algae alert has been put on East Fork. Hopefully things improve on some of these lakes.


----------



## Gods fisherman (Apr 22, 2016)

http://publicapps.odh.ohio.gov/BeachGuardPublic/BeachDetail.aspx?BeachID=191
Good information for east fork for advisories


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, I just spent way too much time cleaning up a thread that strayed wildly and had no reason to deviate from it's original intent.

Three of you, you know who, are very close to losing posting privileges. Your conduct going forward will determine your future.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

The muskie fishery is troubling there. Like elsewhere Division went to the advanced fingerling for stocking but have not seen the benefit of big fish. Caesar's had a head start to be sure and they are getting 50's Why is Harsha not seeing 45" in numbers


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I wish they would drop the Muskie program at EF and use the money stock Saugeyes


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Regarding the muskie stocking, no one catches any but who is out there fishing for them? You expect some accidental catches from bass fisherman but I don't know of anyone who muskie fishes it. I did try a fair amount but came up short minus one tiny one last year. I think they are probably done stocking it with muskie and will look for another lake. Which sucks because if they do stop or switch how much money and resources was wasted on that lake then?


----------



## Bucketmouth08 (Aug 27, 2007)

As deep and rocky as east fork is saugeyes would take off. Unfortunately the DNR has no clue and goes stocks a species that no one cares about on a lake especially one with no grass. This is the same failure as the striper stocking was back in the early 2000's.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bucketmouth08 said:


> As deep and rocky as east fork is saugeyes would take off. Unfortunately the DNR has no clue and goes stocks a species that no one cares about on a lake especially one with no grass. This is the same failure as the striper stocking was back in the early 2000's.


I think people do care about muskie and the thought would have been to take pressure off Caesar's creek which is good in theory, as long as you don't spend 8+ years of resources stocking it with what seems as no idea if the species would take off or get washed out through a dam/spillway/creek, then suddenly say "we tried, on to the next lake and see what happens". I like to think they have biologists who look at the make up of the lake, decide it would be a good candidate to stock and then are verifying in some way fish are sticking around. Even if that is just asking the muskie clubs to have an outing once a year to see what is caught (done once since stocking began). I think I will give it a couple trips again this fall just to see if I can catch any, though I think it's already too late.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

burnsj5 said:


> I think people do care about muskie and the thought would have been to take pressure off Caesar's creek which is good in theory, as long as you don't spend 8+ years of resources stocking it with what seems as no idea if the species would take off or get washed out through a dam/spillway/creek, then suddenly say "we tried, on to the next lake and see what happens". I like to think they have biologists who look at the make up of the lake, decide it would be a good candidate to stock and then are verifying in some way fish are sticking around. Even if that is just asking the muskie clubs to have an outing once a year to see what is caught (done once since stocking began). I think I will give it a couple trips again this fall just to see if I can catch any, though I think it's already too late.



Burns

What do you think happened to the Muskies in EF? Thanks.


Roscoe


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Honestly I have no idea where those fish are. As far as I'm concerned there could be a fishable population that no one is targeting (that I'm aware of) or they found their way out. East fork does flood more then CC as witnessed by a year or two ago when all the ramps were shut down and parking lots under water. Though you have lakes farther south like cave run that can flood significantly and multiple creeks they can run up. I guess I just don't know, for some reason my gut just feels like they are there and not targeted but it could just be wishful thinking. One year ago I fished it maybe 10 times with one around 20 inches, this year I fished it once or twice. Majority of these trips were in the spring and water was fluctuating a lot and pretty poor visibility. At this point I just don't have a lot of confidence and if I'm going out I'd rather hit CC and know I'll probably have some action. This thread has motivated me to give it at least 2 full days of fishing this fall.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

First I will say I think Ohio's biologist are doing just fine and I bet a lot of factors go into making a decision to stock or not stock certain lakes and what to put in them. Let's give them a little more credit than that.

I don't think the hybrid program failed...the lake is full of them. I don't intentionally fish for them but catch plenty of them by accident.


Also the musky are in there and we get them on occasion too but not with much regularity.

My one friend caught 4 muskies in 4 consecutive trips last year.
My problem with the musky (beside the fact they smell so bad and stink up your boat) is they are expensive to raise & stock and not may people have much of an interest in them. I think the money could go farther for stocking other species.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Stock Bluecats!!!!!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I think crappies are a pain in the rear personally.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> First I will say I think Ohio's biologist are doing just fine and I bet a lot of factors go into making a decision to stock or not stock certain lakes and what to put in them. Let's give them a little more credit than that.
> 
> I don't think the hybrid program failed...the lake is full of them. I don't intentionally fish for them but catch plenty of them by accident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

You are right about the state biologists knowing what they are doing. I've had occasion to work with them and I have full confidence that they are top notch and dedicated to making Ohio fisheries better. 

Muskies are far less expensive to raise for the state's taxpayers than you may think. The state's musky clubs donate much of the equipment and funding for feeding and raising advanced musky fingerlings.. When, and if the state decides to stop stocking muskies in East Fork, the funds coming into the area will be gone, period. Just like when the state stopped stocking muskies in Cowan lake. They didn't increase the number of any other species when they stopped stocking muskies there. The state has recently started a musky tagging program in an attempt to track and see how many muskies are being flushed down stream. This is going on in a number of state lakes at the moment. My only complaint is that CC and EF are not one of those lakes. 

Musky fishing is great for the states economy. Do you realize how much money musky fishermen spend. Consider that you spend $10 for a good lure and I spend $50. It makes good economic sense for the state to support musky fishing.

When you start talking about switching from muskies to saugeyes, you can put the glove on because musky fishermen are better than duck hunters when it comes to protecting their turf.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Just for the record I used to fish for muskies at Cowan back in the late 80's or maybe early 90's. I would troll but on occasion I'd get a few while casting. Used to be a guy named Mac who fished it all the time too, very good fisherman. My best day I hooked up 11 but only got 7 to the boat. I mostly quit fishing for them because the stress of catching them in the summer seemed to be just to hard on them. I tried to never take them out of the water but rather just unhooked them at the side of the boat. Also for me, the trolling just got boring.
Mac used to troll lures similar to AC Shiners or Rapalas about 6'-7' deep and my go to bait was a Wally Diver and fished 10'-12' deep. One of us would always do better than the other just because of the depth difference.
Muskies will outright crush a 3/4 oz jigging spoon too.

OL'Bassman you are correct about the musky programs contributing so much money, I've read those facts somewhere but over the years just forgot about them. My response to this thread was mainly because of burnscj's comments about the musky, the biologists and the stocking program. Weather they drop or continue the program means nothing to me one way or the other.

Legend Killer, seems you're doing a little trolling too.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Nobody is spending money to come to ohio and fish for muskie. Our best muskie fishing isn't half as good as Michigan and Kentucky. Anyone willing to drive here, is willing to drive there. 

Don't get me wrong, muskie are fun and I don't have anything against catching them. However, if it isn't working, it isn't working.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know my post seemed confusing in regards to the biologist, kind of posted what I felt and what I know, which was a bit conflicting. I know they are educated and have a great understanding of our systems but feel frustrated and as if the ball may be dropped because of the possible waste of resources. The ball gets dropped at times, example, if anyone has caught an earlier tagged muskie from salt fork before the tags had an algae inhibitor coating, the tags appear useless corroded/covered in slime, whoops. For arguments sake if they already decided to drop the stocking program would people feel differently in how its been handled. As mentioned above they are inserting tag readers in some of the lakes to get an idea of fish lost down spillways/dams, CC and east fork aren't on the list. I think leesville is but I wish I could remember the ones that were though, if on already well established lakes I would be curious as the benefit.

Agreed that no one is coming here to fish (though I think west branch is an amazing muskie lake). Most guys are driving north up to St Clair if they live south of Columbus. Counting down the days, only 4 weeks until I leave for Wisconsin, kings and muskies.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> Just for the record I used to fish for muskies at Cowan back in the late 80's or maybe early 90's. I would troll but on occasion I'd get a few while casting. Used to be a guy named Mac who fished it all the time too, very good fisherman. My best day I hooked up 11 but only got 7 to the boat. I mostly quit fishing for them because the stress of catching them in the summer seemed to be just to hard on them. I tried to never take them out of the water but rather just unhooked them at the side of the boat. Also for me, the trolling just got boring.
> Mac used to troll lures similar to AC Shiners or Rapalas about 6'-7' deep and my go to bait was a Wally Diver and fished 10'-12' deep. One of us would always do better than the other just because of the depth difference.
> Muskies will outright crush a 3/4 oz jigging spoon too.
> 
> ...


Don't fish for muskie in the summer. That is a way not to stress them. Personally I did pretty good at East fork this past spring. Can't wait for the fall.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Legend killer said:


> Don't fish for muskie in the summer. That is a way not to stress them. Personally I did pretty good at East fork this past spring. Can't wait for the fall.


Legend, I haven't checked the muskie log in a few months but I'd really recommend logging them on the MAL if you want them to keep stocking. That's awesome you did well out there this spring, I know I don't log all my fish but I would for that lake as I've already heard rumors of them stopping and switching to another lake. I know that wasn't the plan at the last muskie summit held by the dnr but who knows.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure about the confidence everyone is showing in the smarts they think the state boys have. I talked to one and was asking about the hybrid striper stocking program. I couldn't understand why there are(at the time)only 4 lakes with hybrid stripers in them. First he told me that there are two lakes in Ohio with pure stripers in them, Senaca and Kiser. He told me that Kiser had only males. How they know that I have no idea. I keep thinking Jurassic Park. Ok here is where them thar smarts come in. There are no lakes that will consistently provide the proper water quality needed for pure stripers to flourish in the state of Ohio. Second, he told me that they hadn't figured out how to catch the ones that did survive. I was shocked. Why stock something without having a plan on how to get them, or parts of them to the hatchery. Maybe they are smart and are just feeding this local yokel some corn to keep me quiet.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

They actually stocked kiser because it would be easier to net the males to create hybrids, Seneca is too tough to catch them with consistency. I think many of the issues we associate with foolish biologists here have more to do with really pathetic funding than with the knowledge they have


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Mean Morone said:


> Not sure about the confidence everyone is showing in the smarts they think the state boys have. I talked to one and was asking about the hybrid striper stocking program. I couldn't understand why there are(at the time)only 4 lakes with hybrid stripers in them. First he told me that there are two lakes in Ohio with pure stripers in them, Senaca and Kiser. He told me that Kiser had only males. How they know that I have no idea. I keep thinking Jurassic Park. Ok here is where them thar smarts come in. There are no lakes that will consistently provide the proper water quality needed for pure stripers to flourish in the state of Ohio. Second, he told me that they hadn't figured out how to catch the ones that did survive. I was shocked. Why stock something without having a plan on how to get them, or parts of them to the hatchery. Maybe they are smart and are just feeding this local yokel some corn to keep me quiet.


CEASERS. .would support those nasty stripers......


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

There are so many variables in any program that it would simply be impossible for anyone to know every answer to every question that could ever come up.


----------



## Gods fisherman (Apr 22, 2016)

Just takes time .
In 1953, 10,000 fry were stocked in Rocky Fork Lake and 2,265 fingerlings were stocked in nine selected lakes and streams, inaugurating a new muskie era for Ohio. Since then, the Division of Wildlife has greatly expanded its propagation and stocking program. During 1982, the Division of Wildlife redirected its efforts to the production of 8-inch to 10-inch fish, because ongoing research demonstrated that they survived better than 3-inch to 6-inch fish.

Today, the Division of Wildlife Muskellunge program is aimed at producing trophy angling opportunities through put-grow-take stockings. Although natural reproduction is generally unsuccessful in Ohio’s impounded waters, muskellunge still exhibit spawning behavior when water temperatures approach 50˚ F in April. Each spring on Leesville Lake, the Division of Wildlife takes advantage of this predictable behavior and collects adult female and male muskellunge in trap nets and harvests eggs and milt, respectively, to obtain fertilized eggs for hatchery operations. Following production in state fish hatcheries, nine Ohio impoundments are stocked annually with advanced fingerlings (9-11 inches) at about 1 fish per acre;Alum Creek, Caesar Creek Lake, Clear Fork Reservoir, East Fork Reservoir, Lake Milton, Leesville Lake, West Branch Reservoir, Piedmont Lake, and Salt Fork Lake. Each year, over 20,000 muskies averaging over 10 inches in length were stocked in Ohio lakes and reservoirs.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

beaver said:


> Nobody is spending money to come to ohio and fish for muskie. Our best muskie fishing isn't half as good as Michigan and Kentucky. Anyone willing to drive here, is willing to drive there.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, muskie are fun and I don't have anything against catching them. However, if it isn't working, it isn't working.


You're right that people are not coming to Ohio to fish for muskies unless they really know what they are doing. However, we buy boats, motors, trolling motors, tackle, etc., that supports the BassPro's, Cabelas, Dicks, etc. that pay Ohio State taxes. 

I've fished EF a number of time over the past few years without any success catching muskies but I know they are in there, because I can smell them. It is just going to take more time for it to develop into a good musky fishing lake. EF needs a top predator fish to thin out the weaker fish. It makes for a healthier fish population and ecosystem.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> CEASERS. .would support those nasty stripers......


Sounds like musky feeding time.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

My oldest son is getting ready to start school at U Cinci and we are looking for a decent place to fish when I come down to visit. Based on this thread its hard to tell if east branch is a winner or not. He loves to go after the muskies and Im a die hard crappie eater at heart. Having camping plus public hunting is a plus for me as well. Any recommendations would be great as we are going into this totally blind. We have a 14' with a 6hp so finding some good crappie waters kind of close to a ramp would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd recommend east fork for crappie and Caesar creek for muskie. East fork has camping, public hunting, and crappie/muskie so sounds like the best option. Does your son have his own muskie gear?


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

burnsj5 said:


> I'd recommend east fork for crappie and Caesar creek for muskie. East fork has camping, public hunting, and crappie/muskie so sounds like the best option. Does your son have his own muskie gear?


He slowly accumulated a nice little lot of musky gear but as with all fishermen hes always looking to get into more stuff.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

tm1669 said:


> He slowly accumulated a nice little lot of musky gear but as with all fishermen hes always looking to get into more stuff.


I sent you a PM with my phone number. Once your son gets settled into school and takes a break from chasing those college girls he can shoot me text if he wants about getting on the water. I went to UC and remember having to try to get my fishing fix at the pond in Burnett woods in Clifton, good times.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ol'Bassman said:


> You're right that people are not coming to Ohio to fish for muskies unless they really know what they are doing. However, we buy boats, motors, trolling motors, tackle, etc., that supports the BassPro's, Cabelas, Dicks, etc. that pay Ohio State taxes.
> 
> I've fished EF a number of time over the past few years without any success catching muskies but I know they are in there, because I can smell them. It is just going to take more time for it to develop into a good musky fishing lake. EF needs a top predator fish to thin out the weaker fish. It makes for a healthier fish population and ecosystem.


 What kind of tackle are you buying at bass pro & dicks? I make 100% of my muskie related purchases online since those stores carry nothing but crap IMO.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> What kind of tackle are you buying at bass pro & dicks? I make 100% of my muskie related purchases online since those stores carry nothing but crap IMO.



Bit off of topic I guess,

Taking a trip up to Ely MN to the boundary waters to chase toothies in September. Talked to several guides and regulars up there already trying to get a good handle on where and what to get. All of the highly recommended stuff were custom made 8-10" baits with specific spinner blades/colors. Nothing like that besides Mepps and some cheaper spinners at BPS. I've recently looked...

Their #1 recommendation

http://www.pikedreamers.com/sets

These guys make some gorgeous pike/musky baits. Just ordered about $80 worth of stuff they recommended for the area I'll be in. If you are buying top quality *"Big"* toothy spinners and lures they will run anywhere from $20-$60 a pop.

Personally, I've done well in OHIO and MICHIGAN simply using stock spinners.

http://www.mepps.com/species/northern-pike/11
http://www.mepps.com/species/muskellunge/10

If you are buying "good" lower quality tackle for smaller fish than a #5 mepps will do the job just fine. Those run about $10 a pop.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> What kind of tackle are you buying at bass pro & dicks? I make 100% of my muskie related purchases online since those stores carry nothing but crap IMO.


I make a lot of my own lures and buy the rest online or other local lure makers but the beginners and the less experienced musky guys buy there stuff at those places. 

About people not coming to Ohio to fish for muskies, In the July/August 2016 Muskie, Inc. magazine Lunge Log they asked "Where and when would you go to catch a Hybrid (Musky)? Of those who responded, Ohio was 4th behind Wisconsin (136 votes), Ontario (116 votes) and Minnesota (74 votes) and ahead of Michigan (21), Kentucky (6) and Indiana (5). 472 answered the question. The top producing lakes are Lake St. Clair with 60, Lake of the Woods with 34 and the Madison Chain with 32. Granted, this is about Hybrids but it appears that even though lakes in other states produce more Hybrids, it doesn't stop more musky fishermen wanting to come to Ohio and not other states especially Michigan with Lake St. Clair. So it is not all about going to highest producing lakes.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bigguy, i personally wouldnt put the money into custom baits, the pike and musky up that way are not picky!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I made a trip to Ely a few years ago, all i used the whole week was a #5 mepps spinner, silver blade. 40 fish days are common


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Bigguy513 said:


> Bit off of topic I guess,
> 
> Taking a trip up to Ely MN to the boundary waters to chase toothies in September. Talked to several guides and regulars up there already trying to get a good handle on where and what to get. All of the highly recommended stuff were custom made 8-10" baits with specific spinner blades/colors. Nothing like that besides Mepps and some cheaper spinners at BPS. I've recently looked...
> 
> ...


Of my trips to Canada and St. Clair this year, my three biggest Pike were caught on a 3" tube on a 1/4oz jig-head.

Something to think about.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

9Left said:


> bigguy, i personally wouldnt put the money into custom baits, the pike and musky up that way are not picky!
> View attachment 217060


Ha! I know, that looks like a classic #5 mepps (Yellow body with squirrel tail), one of my favorite toothy baits up in Michigan. Personally, I like to catch all sorts of fish, but the group of guys I am going with hunt trophy 35"+ pike. I told them I have like 12-15 big mepps spinners and they said that I needed to invest in bigger 2oz to 3oz spinner baits in order to weed out the smaller pike. I need some big musky baits anyways...

It's funny you replied because the other day I did a quick search for "basswood" and "boundary waters" on OGF and your thread came up from 2014 I think. We are staying at the exact same lodge as you did. If you have any advice of good spots shoot me a PM. Would love any help I could get. So far this is what I am packing tackle wise:

1.) Shimano Sedona FE 2500 w/ power pro and 7'0" Medium Lite Ex. Fast Eyecon St. Croix Rod
2.) Shimano Sedona 2500 w/ power pro and 6'6" Medium Lite Ex. Fast G Loomis Drop Shot Rod
3.) Lew's speed pro spinning reel w/ suffix braid and 7'0" Medium Fast Triumph St. Croix Rod
4.) Shimano Cardiff 400A Casting Reel w/ 80lb Power Pro and 8'0" Medium Heavy Fast St Croix Mojo Musky Rod
5.) BigTooth 3oz 8" Spinners x2
6.) Pike Dreamers Manitoba Spinner Set
7.) Tons of drop shot gear for Smallies (roboworms & kvd dream shots)
8.) Lindy Rigs for Walleyes
9.) Tons of Rapalas and hard baits (3", 4", and 6-8" trolling plugs)
10.) Split Shots of all assortments and circle hooks
11.) 9wt Fly Rod with some B.A.F. and Streamers for Pike

Like I said I'd take any advice I could get from anyone... Clothing, Bug Spray, etc. etc.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Big guy,
For september in bwca be ready for some serious swings in wheather sometimes. We have had anything from 35 degrees and raining to 70 and beautiful. The bugs shouldnt be too horrible by then but ask your outfitter. Campsites shouldnt be to big of a fight if doing that along with a lodge. The best fishing spots there will be the ones that have the longest portage to them. It may be the bwca but the main lakes still get alot of pressure. Our best trip there for smallies and pike total portage was 1500 rods for the week. Good luck as september can be a tough month for fishing if wheather doesnt treat you nice. If you can make it to turtle lake for pike that place is probably one of the best lakes behind basswood for 40"+ pike. We caught and lost some monster there.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

chris1162 said:


> Big guy,
> For september in bwca be ready for some serious swings in wheather sometimes. We have had anything from 35 degrees and raining to 70 and beautiful. The bugs shouldnt be too horrible by then but ask your outfitter. Campsites shouldnt be to big of a fight if doing that along with a lodge. The best fishing spots there will be the ones that have the longest portage to them. It may be the bwca but the main lakes still get alot of pressure. Our best trip there for smallies and pike total portage was 1500 rods for the week. Good luck as september can be a tough month for fishing if wheather doesnt treat you nice. If you can make it to turtle lake for pike that place is probably one of the best lakes behind basswood for 40"+ pike. We caught and lost some monster there.


I gotta say, the guys I am going with seem to be in tune, they have done this trip for the past few years. However, the whole map thing is pretty crazy up there. I'm not sure how the hell people navigate all that land. I do know this much: we are staying at http://www.latourells.com/ on Moose Lake and will not be doing any camping. There is a portage east of the lodge that is $15 a day and about 20-30 minutes depending at what time you get there that takes you to Basswood. Then I guess from there they usually cruise west to the 3 island area and there is a bay there. Apparently if the wind is kicking it may not be accessible. Can you portage south on Moose Lake?


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> What kind of tackle are you buying at bass pro & dicks? I make 100% of my muskie related purchases online since those stores carry nothing but crap IMO.


He gets most stuff at The Fin in Middleburg Heights or online. 
The fishing Guru at Fin is great.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bigguy.... TAKE the portage to basswood!!! i sent you a pm


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

9Left said:


> bigguy, i personally wouldnt put the money into custom baits, the pike and musky up that way are not picky!
> View attachment 217060


Anyone try the new Savage Suicide duck on those toothy critters?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

sgtsilbaugh said:


> Anyone try the new Savage Suicide duck on those toothy critters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I don't think they've started shipping them have they? I ordered 2 of them for my trip up north from tackle warehouse. Said Sept 1st. Could be wrong though.


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

Bigguy513 said:


> I don't think they've started shipping them have they? I ordered 2 of them for my trip up north from tackle warehouse. Said Sept 1st. Could be wrong though.


The tackle shop by my house (Brea, CA), has them in Stock right now. So I'm not 100% sure. Just wondered if they worked, so I bring them for my next trip to Ohio. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

